# Falling Skies



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

For those who may be wanting to catch up on this series there is a season 1 marathon Memorial Day with a season 2 marathon the following Saturday (8 June) leading up to the Season 3 premiere on June 9.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks, Archangel - I tried this one out when it was new, and it didn't catch my interest, but I'm going to give it another shot. What the heck, right?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Last season's finale airs May 31...


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

thanks for the info! Looking forward to it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, it's available on Amazon Prime video for free. I was semi-tempted to watch it when I hit it browsing the listings, then remembered/re-confirmed I could watch it on amazon..


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello ALL:

For some reason my THD locked up on 7/13 and I missed 2 episodes. I found this on 7/27 and all is OK as it recorded the 7/21 episode this morning (7/28). It does not show the 7/14 episode "The Picket Line" as being on again. So, is there a way that our TIVO can get this? I do not see it on YouTube. I DO see it as a torrent d/l but not sure if TIVO could play it. We do NOT want to watch on a Computer but do want to see it on our TV.

Perhaps they will have a Season 3 Marathon and I can grab this show then, but not sure just when they have them.

Thank you. As far as amazon goes, I have not gotten that...is it free?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

You can get Amazon Prime free for 30 days, then it's $79/year. You would need a compatible device to watch on your tv listed here

Or you can use the Amazon On Demand on your Tivo and pay for the episode. $1.99 for SD, $2.99 for HD.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

WhiskeyTango said:


> You can get Amazon Prime free for 30 days, then it's $79/year. You would need a compatible device to watch on your tv listed here
> 
> Or you can use the Amazon On Demand on your Tivo and pay for the episode. $1.99 for SD, $2.99 for HD.


OK...I guess I can see what happens about a Marathon or see if it will be rerun.


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

MPSAN said:


> Hello ALL:
> 
> there a way that our TIVO can get this? I do not see it on YouTube. I DO see it as a torrent d/l but not sure if TIVO could play it. We do NOT want to watch on a Computer but do want to see it on our TV.


IF you have a Mac, download pyTivox. It will be able to transfer your video file to the Tivo as long as it isn't a MKV file.

Here: http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

jap3 said:


> IF you have a Mac, download pyTivox. It will be able to transfer your video file to the Tivo as long as it isn't a MKV file


Pytivo handles .mkv just fine. I'd do the non-x version as x is very outdated. Mac or PC. Some great installation instructions here on TCF.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

jap3 said:


> IF you have a Mac, download pyTivox. It will be able to transfer your video file to the Tivo as long as it isn't a MKV file.
> 
> Here: http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/


Thanks, I have a PC running XP. Anyway, I can see if I can still grab the torrent and see what the format is!


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

Wil said:


> Pytivo handles .mkv just fine. I'd do the non-x version as x is very outdated. Mac or PC. Some great installation instructions here on TCF.


I'll have to check it out. Thanks.


----------

